
Nearly 1,700 Suspected Child Sex Predators Arrested in Operation “Broken Heart” - Fjolsvith
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/nearly-1700-suspected-child-sex-predators-arrested-during-operation-broken-heart
======
Fezzik
I have become so cynical that my first thought was “this seems like something
Mr. Barr would exaggerate the magnitude of to distract from all the bad press
he is getting right now...” What’s the old adage? When politicians start
saying “think of the children!” they are trying to pull the wool over your
eyes. (That’s not a direct quote, and I realize I am semi-misapplying it).

I am not proud of that thought. I work in juvenile dependency law and know how
vile sex-trafficking and child pornography are. Yet it still seems like a
reasonable first impression given the political climate.

Kudos to the Dept. of Justice though.

------
SethTro
Seems to be well targeted at producers / distributes rather just consumers.
Stop this at this source

> _The operation targeted suspects who: (1) produce, distribute, receive and
> possess child pornography; (2) engage in online enticement of children for
> sexual purposes; (3) engage in the sex trafficking of children; and (4)
> travel across state lines or to foreign countries and sexually abuse
> children._

------
Fjolsvith
They're going to need another two federal prisons now.

~~~
beenBoutIT
What's the average life expectancy for a convicted child molester in prison?
Prisons keep records of all the I/O so the numbers should be somewhere.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I can only attest to my experience in prison. I never heard of a sex offender
being killed in one of the several state prisons I was at.

In the two federal prisons, there was one guy murdered, but it was because he
was stupid. When he arrived, he fell in with the Aryan Brotherhood gang, a
white supremacist group. Pretended to be a drug dealer. When the law library
stumbled upon his case and discovered he had run a child prostitution house
inside Mexico, the AB's had to do him in to save face.

The only people in prison who get hurt are the ones who deserve it. You might
say, well, that guy is in for that heinous crime, but as long as the guy is
respectful and doesn't overstep social boundaries he'll get along fine in
federal prison.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Appreciate you contributing your experience. This was interesting and
enlightening.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I've commented quite a lot regarding my prison experiences on HN.

